# Is it okay to cap off a sprinkler in a zone long term?



## behrygood1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I have a strange sprinkler setup and decided i wanted to cap off 1 sprinkler as i feel it's not needed.

Is this a bad idea?
is this an okay long term solution?

I just don't want to cause any complications in the system. The other reason i ask is i noticed my sprinkler that i capped off looks like it slowly came loose ( i guess from water pressure? ) and there as a considerable amount of water leaking without me being aware of it.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't see why it would be a problem. If your on a well make sure the reduced gpm output isn't causing your pump to cycle when that zone is running if you have a traditional pump with pressure switch. If cycling, increase nozzle sizes on other heads on that zone to increase gpm to eliminate cycling.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

You don't want to cap off a sprinkler permanently without a way to blow the water out. Imagine this; water gets in the line even with no flow to the sprinkler. When it comes time to blow the sprinklers out for winter, the air will not travel up to that head. As a result, the line cracks and next time you start the system it will pour out of the line to the abandoned sprinkler. In short, use something to cap it off, but not permanently unless you can ensure all of the water can be drained from the line.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

RVAGuy said:


> You don't want to cap off a sprinkler permanently without a way to blow the water out. Imagine this; water gets in the line even with no flow to the sprinkler. When it comes time to blow the sprinklers out for winter, the air will not travel up to that head. As a result, the line cracks and next time you start the system it will pour out of the line to the abandoned sprinkler. In short, use something to cap it off, but not permanently unless you can ensure all of the water can be drained from the line.


He lives in TX so I'm not sure if he even needs to blow out his irrigation system or not. I live in NC and have NEVER blown mine out in 14 years without an issue.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I never blew mine out in Dallas, either. The lowest sprinkler head in my system would weep out the water so the lines never stayed full or pressurized.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've done it using a cap from rainbird. Years now...no problems.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

If you use a Rain Bird 5000 Plus head it has an on/off valve. You can leave it closed until you need/want it to be open.


----------

